# Waxing Traps



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I am a lucky man in that my oldest grandson 15 wants to trap this year. I thought it would be a good idea for him to take an online trappers course. Before he takes it though I wanted to see whats in it?

Here is one I came across I have never heard of in fact it has raised my eyebrows.


Acrylic floor wax also may be used after cleaning and dying your traps. This can be done at room temperature and is safe and easy.

Anyone have any thoughts on this. I used to use the stuff in the military and it smelled awful!

Larry


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Yeah i wouldn't use it


----------



## akiceman25 (Dec 28, 2015)

Hm never heard of that one.

At 15, I'd think he'd be of age to learn to boil traps safely. And when teens have the desire, they're sponges when it comes to learning.

Trapping(and anything else outdoors) is definitely easier to learn when there's someone to teach it.

He'll be forever grateful.

Good stuff!


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Just emailed another PT member about my luck. You see, my friend some 15 miles from here asked if I wanted some pen raised pheasant parts as he's ready to butcher 35 this this week. We'll you know my answer. Ha!

What a way to start trapping again! Just wish Iowa yotes were worth something with their red, brown, black, orange and white fur. Oh well maybe I'll tan them and sell a few pelts. We have to catch a few first!


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Should pay 15-20 dollars each I would think better than $2 a raccoon hide lol


----------

